# Atmos build



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

How's it going gentlemen?

Was wondering if any of you have built any speakers or repositioned any for Dolby Atmos? Recently ran across a pair of R series Uni-Q drivers that are the same used in upcoming (may be available now) KEF R50 that sits on the towers. Trying to avoid ceiling speakers though it seems at least 2 are essential for full effects. 
Have enough additional 3/4' MDF from the sub enclosure to make what looks like a simple build. Although I'm new to building these, woodwork & looks are deceiving at times. 

Do you see any challenges in this simple design? The crossover is sold by KEF for 100$ for each speaker. It's a simple 2.5 kHz design. Yet I was wondering given the time it'd take to find the correct parts/assemble if there's a less expensive 
alternative I could use? The quality of one is determined by the quality of the capacitor for the most part correct? Or does every component in one need to be mid-higher end? Was thinking there should be an alternative I could purchase for a third of their price with equal quality. 

Sure many of you have learned in builds the toold you have make all the difference in time & how well you can construct something. For putting a board together my equipment is lacking

Also, in the opposing driver picture which is what the enclosure is for, (instead of the speakers working against one another which is the case in any other configuration as I understand, they work together in this design) have any of you done one or know of someone that has, I'd really appreciate the link. Haven't decided on power of amp yet & would like to see where they placed components/wiring etc. 

Appreciate any assistance gentlemen


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I think it is a little early in the game for people to have already made DIY speakers for Dolby Atmos... I am waiting myself to see what DIY Atmos speakers are made.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

There's nothing special about direct firing overhead speakers, although wide dispersion acoustics (90 degrees off-axis) are desirable. In contrast, reflecting speakers need to have a narrow dispersion. It turns out that Audyssey (at least) had to have the appropriate psycho-acoustic frequency curves "baked in" so they wouldn't interfere with what's designed into Dolby Enables speakers. As a side effect, it works reasonably well for non-Dolby Enabled speakers, so long as they are placed somewhat above ear height.

Also, there's no reason to expect that the ideal Auro requirements for direct-firing speakers will be any different from the Atmos requirements: full-range and timbre-matched. Whether or not they support upfiring reflecting speaker systems similar to the Dolby Atmos Enabled speakers is another question entirely. Dolby has patented their designs, which would make that difficult or expensive. Supposedly D+M will be making available (for a fee) an Auro firmware upgrade for some of their Atmos-capable AVRs and pre/pros, so their might be reason to hope. 

Of course, bass-limited speakers can be used if you have appropriate bass management, and many roomEQ systems can do an adequate job of timbre matching for dissimilar speakers.


----------



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

selden said:


> There's nothing special about direct firing overhead speakers, although wide dispersion acoustics (90 degrees off-axis) are desirable. In contrast, reflecting speakers need to have a narrow dispersion. It turns out that Audyssey (at least) had to have the appropriate psycho-acoustic frequency curves "baked in" so they wouldn't interfere with what's designed into Dolby Enables speakers. As a side effect, it works reasonably well for non-Dolby Enabled speakers, so long as they are placed somewhat above ear height.
> 
> Also, there's no reason to expect that the ideal Auro requirements for direct-firing speakers will be any different from the Atmos requirements: full-range and timbre-matched. Whether or not they support upfiring reflecting speaker systems similar to the Dolby Atmos Enabled speakers is another question entirely. Dolby has patented their designs, which would make that difficult or expensive. Supposedly D+M will be making available (for a fee) an Auro firmware upgrade for some of their Atmos-capable AVRs and pre/pros, so their might be reason to hope.
> 
> Of course, bass-limited speakers can be used if you have appropriate bass management, and many roomEQ systems can do an adequate job of timbre matching for dissimilar speakers.


Thanks Selden.

In considering the distance the R50 design would have to travel to the listening position, atop the towers roughly 6 feet to the ceiling, 7 ft down to ear leven & 9 ft back to seating position has me seeking alternatives. As great as that speaker is it seems like too far of a distance to travel. 

Assuming D+M is for Denon & Marantz. Have the Onkyo Atmos enabled AVR unfortunately. 
Really appreciate the information though. Thank you


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Atmos-capable AVR designs have to pass stringent Dolby testing. I'm sure that Onkyo's EQ includes the same capability. Otherwise their automated EQ would attempt to remove (flatten) the psycho-acoustic features built into the speaker design.

Of course, I'm assuming AccuEQ EQ's the overhead channels. I suppose it might not


----------



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

selden said:


> Atmos-capable AVR designs have to pass stringent Dolby testing. I'm sure that Onkyo's EQ includes the same capability. Otherwise their automated EQ would attempt to remove (flatten) the psycho-acoustic features built into the speaker design.
> 
> Of course, I'm assuming AccuEQ EQ's the overhead channels. I suppose it might not



I'll try to find out if it does. Yet I was thinking the next component I should get is a (forgive me as I'm only 3 months into HT) digital processor/EQ/DAC/bass management in one component if that even exists. Really like some of the products I've seen from NAD but unsure of what would suit my system best. I've read the differences between my Q900's & speakers 5-10 times the price & while I can't replicate some, don't feel the need to on others, the common trend I've seen is the use of DSP in the towers systems. An 11 band processor in an recent article comes to mind for example. 
Know I'm a ways from being able to calibrate the channels properly, but am I on the right path? 

The other is the notion of adding a Emotiva UPA 700. Most say the bi-amping /bi-wiring is a waste of time & money. Yet when I look at the insides of an amp like emotiva with the tordial transformer, great design, short path, & a unit built strictly for amplification. Not having to process video & the many other things my AVR does that the gain would be significant. 
Learned in car audio which is what all my experience in audio was in until the recent HT that 300 watts from a quality amp like a JL Audio slash outperformed & put to shame a "1000 watt" Jensen. While I don't see my Onkyo TX-NR838 as a Jensen by any means there is an element of that comparison I believe I'm correct on. To what extent? Clueless


----------

